# Website recommendations??



## brookie418 (Sep 11, 2008)

There was a post somewhere on this site a few weeks ago where people had listed a lot of photographers' websites for others to look at.  I can't find it now!!!

I love looking at websites to get ideas, and some of those I looked at that were listed on here were soooo talented!!  So, if anyone has any suggestions for sites, please let me know!! Thanks!!


----------



## red1013 (Sep 16, 2008)

my site is www.camerashyphotography.com


----------



## Brian Austin (Sep 17, 2008)

Search tool found this from a few weeks ago...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11924&highlight=photographers+websites


----------



## Mike30D (Sep 17, 2008)

A list of inspiration....

AltF (John Michael Cooper) - http://www.altf.com/
Amy Deputy - http://www.amydeputyphotography.com/
Amy Squires - http://amysquires.com/
APERTURA - http://www.aperturaphoto.com
Bebb Studios - http://www.tyingtheknot.net/
Becker - http://www.thebecker.com/
Black Dog Photography - http://www.bkdog.com/
Blue Olive Photography - http://www.blueolivephotography.com/
Boutwell Studio - http://boutwellstudio.com/
Brittany Hanson - http://www.blrphoto.com/ NEW
Cameron Ingalls - http://www.ingallsphotography.com/
Cantrell Portrait Design - http://www.cantrellportrait.com/
Chris & Lynn Jaksa - http://www.chrispluslynn.com/
Christel Eldrim - http://www.estethia.com/
Climie + Co - http://www.climie.com/
Dane Sanders - http://danesanders.com/
Dave & Quin Cheung - http://www.dqstudios.com/
David Beckstead - http://www.davidbeckstead.com/ and http://admiredbybeckstead.com/ (not his own photography)
David Jay - http://www.davidjay.com/
Dino Lara - http://www.dinolara.com/
Elizabeth Messina - http://www.elizabethmessina.com/
Emin Kuliyev - http://www.em34.com/
f8studio - http://www.f8studio.com/
Gary Walters - http://www.gawalters.com/
Glen Johnson - http://www.aperturephotographics.com/ NEW
Helen Karlsson - http://www.lenek.se/brollop/
Isaac Alongi - http://www.iastudios.com/
Jacquelyn Marie - http://www.jacquelynmarie.com/
Jason Cole - http://www.jasoncolephotography.com.au/ NEW
Jeff Ascough - http://www.jeffascough.net/
Jeff Hawkins - http://www.jeffhawkins.com/
Jeff Newsom - http://www.jeffnewsom.com/
Jeff Youngren - http://www.jeffyoungren.com/
Jen Hillenga - http://www.momentoimages.com/
Jennifer Hughes - http://www.jenniferhughes.com/
Jerry Ghionis (XSiGHT) - http://www.jerryghionis.com/ and http://www.xsight.com.au/
Jesh de Rox - http://www.jeshderox.com/
Jessica Claire - http://www.jcsphoto.com/
Jessica Strickland - http://www.jessicarstrickland.com/
Joe Buissink - http://www.joebuissink.com/
Johannes Van Kan & Jo Grams - http://www.jvk.co.nz/
Joseph Milton - http://www.josephmilton.com/
Jules Bianchi - http://www.julesbianchi.com/
JVS Weddings (Joseph & Anne Stefanchik) - http://www.jvsweddings.com/
Katie DiSimone - http://www.katiedisimone.com/
Kelly Moore - http://www.kellymoorephotography.com/
Kevin Jairaj - http://www.kjimages.com/
Kim Anne - http://www.kimanne.com/
Mike Larson - http://www.mikelarson.com/ NEW
Milton Gil - http://www.miltongil.com/
Magique Studios - http://magiquestudios.com/
Maneuele Photography - http://www.manuelephotography.com/
Marisa Holmes - http://www.marisaweddings.com/
Mark Ridout - http://www.ridoutphotography.com/
Mike Colon - http://www.mikecolon.com/
Murray Wedding Photography - http://www.murrayphotography.com/
New Image Photography - http://www.newimagephotography.com/
Night And Day Photography (picturecrazy) - http://www.nightanddayphoto.ca/
Patken - http://www.patkenphotographer.com/
Paulina Westerlind - http://www.pwfoto.com/
Photos For Life - http://weddings.photosforlife.ca/
Powers Photography - http://powersphotography.com/
Ray Persinger - http://www.persingerphotography.com/
Rob Driessen - http://www.rdphotography.co.nz/
Roland Omoresemi - http://www.banfii.com/
Sam Hassas - http://www.hassasphotography.com
Signature Studio - http://www.signaturestudio.com/
Still-Motion.ca - http://www.still-motion.ca/
Story By Photo - http://www.storybyphoto.com/
Storybook Weddings - http://storybookweddings.com/
Susan Stripling - http://www.susanstripling.com/ and http://www.susanstriplingblog.com/
The Image Is Found - http://www.theimageisfound.com/wedding/
Three Blones And A Camera - http://www.threeblondesandacamera.com/
Tiffany Aicklen - http://www.taphotodesign.com/
Tim Wild - http://www.wildphotography.co.nz/ NEW
Todd Johnson - http://www.tjweddings.com/
Tommy Colbert - http://www.tommycolbert.com/
TriCoast Photography - http://www.tricoastphotography.com/
Visio Photography - http://www.visiophotography.com/
Wedding Photographers Network (Singapore collective) - http://www.wpn.sg/
Wildberry - http://www.wildberry.com.au/
Yervant - http://www.yervant.com/


----------



## SpeedTrap (Sep 17, 2008)

www.lightart.ca


----------



## brookie418 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## KmH (Jan 10, 2011)

The thread died over 2 years ago....

The above post has been reported to TPF mgmt for adjudication as signature Spam.


----------

